# Need Ideas for a haunted playground/ forest for 2012



## jtr10 (Aug 22, 2012)

I am planning on satrting the kids through a sewer tunnel that opens into the forest and goes to a haunted playground and need some creative ideas on what to add to the haunt. thank you in advance


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Is this a real sewer tunnel or a man-made one for this occasion?
You must add rats, slime, water, moss and maybe even reptiles or body parts to the sewer tunnel and if you can add bars at either end that are bent apart so they can get through them.

For the forest I would say axeworthy ghosts, graveyard somewhere, maybe little kids items all destroyed (backpack ripped apart, teddy bear with head ripped off etc) or even a little candy bucket spilled over with body parts or blood all around it.
Get CD players and play sound effects all throughout the forest thing and if you want them to go in a set direction use crime-scene tape between trees. 

The haunted playground is an awesome idea! Maybe a skeleton riding a swing or something and what would be great is if you could get things to move- that always gives me the creeps


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

Last year we hung a wooden swing and secured a Flying crank ghost to it minus the crank. With a blacklight and a slight breeze it was an awesome effect.


----------



## jtr10 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you love the swinging ghost and the idea of bars at the end of the tunnel as well as the kids items


----------



## AnitaJ (Sep 20, 2009)

Ravenfell Manor said:


> Last year we hung a wooden swing and secured a Flying crank ghost to it minus the crank. With a blacklight and a slight breeze it was an awesome effect.


We are also including a haunted playground in our trail this year. I was just wondering if you could post a picture of the FCG in the swing, it sounds like something we would really like to do.


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

*Here is day and night of the FCG on a swing. We had considered doing a small haunted play ground with FCGs all over the place this year. Some holding hands in a circle playing ring around the rosie, and other things. But plans went in another direction. *








This was my little girl ghost. I tried to make the clothing look as much like a dress as possible. There is even a small cheese cloth belt tied in a bow around her waist. 







And here is the night time pic. Sorry that night time is blurry. I looked for a clearer pic but hubby took all of these and I can't find any that aren't blurry.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Is this spirits sewer tunnel, if so put body parts, zombies, rats, corpses, etc in there.


----------

